# Horrible uber driving experience



## Crystal morgan (Nov 20, 2017)

I have been suspended for 48 hours due to an angry customer accusing me of drinking and driving, taking cash and being on drugs. They said all this because I kicked them out of my vehicle for trying to have oral sex in my car, they said it was a natural beautiful thing and I was rude for not letting them show their love. The woman then started screaming at me saying they were going to get me fired. Two bystanders heard this as they we getting out of my car, I got their phone numbers to back me up for this nonsense and uber still has me blocked. This is my full time job, how I pay my bills. I am out about 400$ because of this lie and uber has done nothing to help me. I've called numerous times and written them as well. All uber had to do was contact these 2 people and any other passenger from that night to see that the allegation was a lie. The drive was done at 1:19 am on a Friday and the passengers were picked up from a bar. I've got an amazing rating and great reviews yet uber still has me on a lock. This could have been resolved in a couple of hours, yet they don't seem to care about me. I'm out money because of this and it sucks to know the company you work for and promote doesn't seem to care about you. I don't know what to do, I'm just so scared I will be late on my bills. This is stressful and I'm just sad about the whole thing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Crystal morgan said:


> I have been suspended for 48 hours due to an angry customer accusing me of drinking and driving, taking cash and being on drugs. They said all this because I kicked them out of my vehicle for trying to have oral sex in my car, they said it was a natural beautiful thing and I was rude for not letting them show their love. The woman then started screaming at me saying they were going to get me fired. Two bystanders heard this as they we getting out of my car, I got their phone numbers to back me up for this nonsense and uber still has me blocked. This is my full time job, how I pay my bills. I am out about 400$ because of this lie and uber has done nothing to help me. I've called numerous times and written them as well. All uber had to do was contact these 2 people and any other passenger from that night to see that the allegation was a lie. The drive was done at 1:19am on a Friday and the passengers were picked up from a bar. I've got an amazing rating and great reviews yet uber still hads me on a lock. This could have been resolved in a couple of hours, yet they don't seem to care about me. I'm out money because of this and it sucks to know the company you work for and promote doesn't seem to care about you. I don't know what to do, I'm just so scared I will be late on my bills. This is stressful and I'm just sad about the whole thing.


Sue them.
File charges for extortion, blackmail, public threats and lewdness.
Throw in a charge of remaining on premis after being denied


----------



## Crystal morgan (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm just wanting the money Im out, and a sincere phone call from uber. This is not fair and I deserve better.


----------



## Crystal morgan (Nov 20, 2017)

I just want people to know what has happened to me and how uber does not support their drivers


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Crystal morgan said:


> I'm just wanting the moneybim out, and a sincere phone call from uber. This is not fair and I deserve better.


Never let a pax like that go unpunished

Make an EXAMPLE of them.

It will discourage others


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

you lost the uber game this week...


getting suspended for 2 days is just part of the nature of the job at this point, as is people doing dirty things in the back of your taxi...

sueing them...

well that's what small claims court is for.


Another possibility is to instead call the cops on them for indecent exposure if they are doing that, with the dash cam footage to back yourself up. There is now a way for law enforcement to access the uber servers to pull customer contact info!


It's not a victimless, not by any means. If you have dashcam of the event, you can go to the media with it. About YOU getting suspended for throwing out some customers who were doing explicit things in the back of your car.


Lert.uber.com is the portal.


----------



## Crystal morgan (Nov 20, 2017)

I didn't have one, but I ordered a cam last night. I will not let this happen to me again, just think uber should have let me work or reimburse me considering I have done nothing wrong. The fact I have 2 witnesses along with every other ride that night is not right


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> you lost the uber game this week...
> 
> getting suspended for 2 days is just part of the nature of the job at this point, as is people doing dirty things in the back of your taxi...
> 
> ...


Blackmail, extortion, threats are ALL illegal also.

Stack Paper on them.

Give them criminal folder

Make them REGRET ever trying to game you.

They like revenge.
Throw some at them.


----------



## Crystal morgan (Nov 20, 2017)

Woah, I'm not blackmailing or threatening anyone. I just wanted to post my story about how badly I was treated by uber and how the customer lied and their word was taken over mine even with the proof I have


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Get set up with Lyft, maybe Amazon, so you have some backup should you be shut down by any of the services again. 

Doesn't help with this instance but may in the future.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Crystal morgan said:


> Woah, I'm not blackmailing or threatening anyone. I just wanted to post my story about how badly I was treated by uber and how the customer lied and their word was taken over mine even with the proof I have


They threatened you.
Told you they would cost you your job !

You are now SUSPENDED.

LYING SHOULD COST THEM, not you !


----------



## Cuponoodles (May 23, 2017)

Can you talk the police? Maybe buy camera for inside your car?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

File extortion charges on them.


----------



## Crystal morgan (Nov 20, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Get set up with Lyft, maybe Amazon, so you have some backup should you be shut down by any of the services again.
> 
> Doesn't help with this instance but may in the future.


I do lyft as well, but make little to no money with them, there are too many lyft drivers and in a night on average I make about 30 to 49 with lyft whereas I make 140 to 200 with uber



Cuponoodles said:


> Can you talk the police? Maybe buy camera for inside your car?


Police can't do anything and I just bought a camera thanks. Point is I have proof the allegation was false, yet I'm still off 48hrs of work and out roughly 400$



tohunt4me said:


> They threatened you.
> Told you they would cost you your job !
> 
> You are now SUSPENDED.
> ...


Thank you, I know. This is seriously harming my life. I just got divorced and live on my own, am barely making ends meet as it is. I kill myself working 10 to 14 hrs a day 6 days a week. I'm so worried I will be late on rent, am already so behind. 400$ is a lot of money and this has seriously hurt me


----------



## Cuponoodles (May 23, 2017)

Sue miss.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Wow really bad luck . People get accused for one thing but looks like you got them all. That’s why it helps to get signed up to all the side gigs out there. Instacart, grub hub, panera, lyft, postmates .


----------



## Crystal morgan (Nov 20, 2017)

Crystal morgan said:


> Woah, I'm not blackmailing or threatening anyone. I just wanted to post my story about how badly I was treated by uber and how the customer lied and their word was taken over mine even with the proof I have


Sorry I read your comment wrong.


----------



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

These kinds of events simply show how detached from reality Uber is when it comes to their drivers.


----------



## Crystal morgan (Nov 20, 2017)

So uber just sent me this... after 48 hours of hell and no help they think it is ok to just unblock me without even contacting me about this matter. My rating was marked down and I'm out $400 but that's it? That's so wrong. I'm so upset and feel so mad they don't care


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Crystal morgan said:


> I'm just wanting the money Im out, and a sincere phone call from uber. This is not fair and I deserve better.


Not going to happen...

Uber put you in "time out"...

Pax know this and use it to spank us...

One day there will be a reckoning...

Butt...till then just "use the cam"...

And try to find something full time...

Ubering was never meant to be...

A full time gig...

Just saw you're back on...

Good luck...

drunk pax suck (pun intended)...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I do have good news for you.

Although you are down $400, due to this bad experience you searched and found us.

The tips you will learn on this site, if you stick around will help you make up that lost money.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Always report stuff like this to uber first. If you do, their claim would be ignored.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

You're still a young girl you shouldn't depend on ride sharing. Drive for Lyft and call the support line in the meantime. Look for other jobs, Uber is really not worth it in the long run. Better off working a retail job 40 hours a week since you won't damage your car doing it.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

If I were you, I would take that cam and start webcamming. Leave uber in your rear view. You're better than this.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

With all the sexual harassment charges in the news, you should be talking to the press since uber is never going to reimburse you for your lost time, willingly. You were punished after being forced to watch a sex act at your place of work. Maybe some negative press would force uber to "buy" some good press by making thing right with you.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

This is why you don't kick them out, get them home asap. *1 star

Then stage a fake vomit claim, GET YOUR $150, AHHHHHHH YEAHHHHHH!


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Sorry to hear about this...but as a gentleman said earlier, you at least got hooked up with this forum, which can be a valuable source of info to help you make more (or at least lose less) money.

Just don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

EpicSwoleness said:


> Sorry to hear about this...but as a gentleman said earlier, you at least got hooked up with this forum, which can be a valuable source of info to help you make more (or at least lose less) money.
> 
> Just don't feed the trolls.


Did I just get called a gentleman?? 

MODS!!!!! where you at?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

10-16 hrs a week, 6 days a week?? You are putting far too much of your time, energy and health into a gig that has *no* chance of promotion, loyalty, benefits, guarenteed pay, etc. You can be deactivated at any time for anything really. Then what?

Listen to the monkey... this was never meant to be a full-time job. For the hours you are putting in, you could be working a real job AND continuing your education. Just ask yourself one question. Is it really worth giving Uber *60* hours of your time each week to be underpaid and treated like easily-discarded trash in such a fashion as you experienced? I wish you the best though.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Crystal morgan said:


> I have been suspended for 48 hours due to an angry customer accusing me of drinking and driving, taking cash and being on drugs. They said all this because I kicked them out of my vehicle for trying to have oral sex in my car, they said it was a natural beautiful thing and I was rude for not letting them show their love. The woman then started screaming at me saying they were going to get me fired. Two bystanders heard this as they we getting out of my car, I got their phone numbers to back me up for this nonsense and uber still has me blocked. This is my full time job, how I pay my bills. I am out about 400$ because of this lie and uber has done nothing to help me. I've called numerous times and written them as well. All uber had to do was contact these 2 people and any other passenger from that night to see that the allegation was a lie. The drive was done at 1:19 am on a Friday and the passengers were picked up from a bar. I've got an amazing rating and great reviews yet uber still has me on a lock. This could have been resolved in a couple of hours, yet they don't seem to care about me. I'm out money because of this and it sucks to know the company you work for and promote doesn't seem to care about you. I don't know what to do, I'm just so scared I will be late on my bills. This is stressful and I'm just sad about the whole thing.


The oral of this story is that UBER was blowing you off because you did not allow the pax to reach complete satisfaction. Had you been more considerate towards the pax, you would most likely have received a large tip.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

forqalso said:


> With all the sexual harassment charges in the news, you should be talking to the press since uber is never going to reimburse you for your lost time, willingly. You were punished after being forced to watch a sex act at your place of work. Maybe some negative press would force uber to "buy" some good press by making thing right with you.


Go to the press.

Take 15 minutes. Draft a press release. Email it to each of the local stations.

You may never hear from anyone.

Then again, you might. And you may end up saving COUNTLESS drivers from going through what you just went thru. If so, I thank you in advance for taking the time to bring this issue to the media.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Did I just get called a gentleman??
> 
> MODS!!!!! where you at?


I was thinking the same thing. He called Cableonenoe a gentleman. How dare he. Must have been a mistake.


----------



## jaypremium (Sep 15, 2016)

Crystal morgan said:


> I'm just wanting the money Im out, and a sincere phone call from uber. This is not fair and I deserve better.


Dash cam is your bestfriend!


----------



## yoyolate (Dec 2, 2015)

No one should drive without a cam. Sherpa has a discount on the best one out there.


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

Don't go to the press unless you are ready to quit.
You might get instant permanent deactivation from Uber.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Coca-Cola said:


> Don't go to the press unless you are ready to quit.
> You might get instant permanent deactivation from Uber.


So says Uber...????

Rakos

PS. Too late...MSNBC has it already...!


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

Rakos said:


> So says Uber...????
> 
> Rakos
> 
> ...


No. Let it be someone else because she is already behind on her rent.
This type of false accusation against driver wasn't the first and won't be the last either.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Coca-Cola said:


> No. Let it be someone else because she is already behind on her rent.
> This type of false accusation against driver wasn't the first and won't be the last either.


I'm talkin about the massive Uber hack...

Not sure what you are talkin about...

Rakos


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Please be my Gwen Stacy


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Crystal morgan said:


> I have been suspended for 48 hours due to an angry customer accusing me of drinking and driving, taking cash and being on drugs. They said all this because I kicked them out of my vehicle for trying to have oral sex in my car, they said it was a natural beautiful thing and I was rude for not letting them show their love. The woman then started screaming at me saying they were going to get me fired. Two bystanders heard this as they we getting out of my car, I got their phone numbers to back me up for this nonsense and uber still has me blocked. This is my full time job, how I pay my bills. I am out about 400$ because of this lie and uber has done nothing to help me. I've called numerous times and written them as well. All uber had to do was contact these 2 people and any other passenger from that night to see that the allegation was a lie. The drive was done at 1:19 am on a Friday and the passengers were picked up from a bar. I've got an amazing rating and great reviews yet uber still has me on a lock. This could have been resolved in a couple of hours, yet they don't seem to care about me. I'm out money because of this and it sucks to know the company you work for and promote doesn't seem to care about you. I don't know what to do, I'm just so scared I will be late on my bills. This is stressful and I'm just sad about the whole thing.


180 days of change....ing nothing!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> 180 days of change....ing nothing!


They knew they needed to do something...

Watch the left hand...

While the right hand...

Steals your wallet...

Old as time itself...8>)

Rakos


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Crystal morgan said:


> I have been suspended for 48 hours due to an angry customer accusing me of drinking and driving, taking cash and being on drugs. They said all this because I kicked them out of my vehicle for trying to have oral sex in my car, they said it was a natural beautiful thing and I was rude for not letting them show their love. The woman then started screaming at me saying they were going to get me fired. Two bystanders heard this as they we getting out of my car, I got their phone numbers to back me up for this nonsense and uber still has me blocked. This is my full time job, how I pay my bills. I am out about 400$ because of this lie and uber has done nothing to help me. I've called numerous times and written them as well. All uber had to do was contact these 2 people and any other passenger from that night to see that the allegation was a lie. The drive was done at 1:19 am on a Friday and the passengers were picked up from a bar. I've got an amazing rating and great reviews yet uber still has me on a lock. This could have been resolved in a couple of hours, yet they don't seem to care about me. I'm out money because of this and it sucks to know the company you work for and promote doesn't seem to care about you. I don't know what to do, I'm just so scared I will be late on my bills. This is stressful and I'm just sad about the whole thing.


Lawyer up if you can.
Seccondly, ask uber for a copy of their policy for such instances/complaints. 
Or is it already posted online?
Interesting to see how they reply.
Without being a lawyer myself, I am amazed how arbitrarily said policy is applied resulting in suspension without merit. That said, my instinct tells me uber's lawyers are providing sound advice....or not?



Crystal morgan said:


> I have been suspended for 48 hours due to an angry customer accusing me of drinking and driving, taking cash and being on drugs. They said all this because I kicked them out of my vehicle for trying to have oral sex in my car, they said it was a natural beautiful thing and I was rude for not letting them show their love. The woman then started screaming at me saying they were going to get me fired. Two bystanders heard this as they we getting out of my car, I got their phone numbers to back me up for this nonsense and uber still has me blocked. This is my full time job, how I pay my bills. I am out about 400$ because of this lie and uber has done nothing to help me. I've called numerous times and written them as well. All uber had to do was contact these 2 people and any other passenger from that night to see that the allegation was a lie. The drive was done at 1:19 am on a Friday and the passengers were picked up from a bar. I've got an amazing rating and great reviews yet uber still has me on a lock. This could have been resolved in a couple of hours, yet they don't seem to care about me. I'm out money because of this and it sucks to know the company you work for and promote doesn't seem to care about you. I don't know what to do, I'm just so scared I will be late on my bills. This is stressful and I'm just sad about the whole thing.


Lawyer up if you can.
Seccondly, ask uber for a copy of their policy for such instances/complaints. 
Or is it already posted online?
Interesting to see how they reply.
Without being a lawyer myself, I am amazed how arbitrarily said policy is applied resulting in suspension without merit. That said, my instinct tells me uber's lawyers are providing sound advice....or not?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

You will be fine on the rent. Just take a deep breath and realize you are doing your best.

That said, driving Rideshare we are letting stranger after stranger into our personal space/cars. Stuff will happen. Especially driving late at night and picking up from bars. Riedhare drivers lose their lives in accidents from other drivers under the influence; some drivers are beaten or worse. You have learned a valuable lesson, and that is trust no one. Keep your guard up at all times, with those in your car, and others on the road.

Don't even worry about the 1 Star...that will fall off quickly. Learn how to Earn your $200 in 8-10 hours driving. This board can help you do that.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Crystal morgan said:


> Sorry I read your comment wrong.


Uber doesn't care about any of their drivers.im sorry this happened to you and it's not fair,but Uber is not a driver friendly company.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Crystal morgan said:


> I have been suspended for 48 hours due to an angry customer accusing me of drinking and driving, taking cash and being on drugs. They said all this because I kicked them out of my vehicle for trying to have oral sex in my car, they said it was a natural beautiful thing and I was rude for not letting them show their love. The woman then started screaming at me saying they were going to get me fired. Two bystanders heard this as they we getting out of my car, I got their phone numbers to back me up for this nonsense and uber still has me blocked. This is my full time job, how I pay my bills. I am out about 400$ because of this lie and uber has done nothing to help me. I've called numerous times and written them as well. All uber had to do was contact these 2 people and any other passenger from that night to see that the allegation was a lie. The drive was done at 1:19 am on a Friday and the passengers were picked up from a bar. I've got an amazing rating and great reviews yet uber still has me on a lock. This could have been resolved in a couple of hours, yet they don't seem to care about me. I'm out money because of this and it sucks to know the company you work for and promote doesn't seem to care about you. I don't know what to do, I'm just so scared I will be late on my bills. This is stressful and I'm just sad about the whole thing.


sucks you will be late on bills they might charge you some extra late fees but its not the end of the world. Uber does not care about any of us. Uber is scumbags.

The latest? Uber got hacked, didn't disclose it, and paid off the hackers 100k.


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

Crystal morgan said:


> I just want people to know what has happened to me and how uber does not support their drivers


EVERY uber driver knows that.

You learned the hard way and it will stay with you for a very long time. Best advise and recommendation is get a dashcam and avoid drunks if you want to stay on this platform for a long time.

Lesson learned and next time you should call the cops and tell them your pax's are exposing themselves to the public.. and watch what happens!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

[QUOTE="Ribak, post: 3287514, member: 112748"*]. The oral of this story *is that UBER was blowing you off because you did not allow the pax to reach complete satisfaction. Had you been more considerate towards the pax, you would most likely have received a large tip.[/QUOTE]

"The oral of this story....."

Pun intended?

(I really don't know)


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Sue them.
> File charges for extortion, blackmail, public threats and lewdness.
> Throw in a charge of remaining on premis after being denied


Agreed. I believe the app will show you their final destination even on cancelled trips. If it's their home, lawyer up, have them draft charges, and then the local sheriff will drop the papers on them.

I had someone accuse me of saying something racially insensitive. While I didn't get deactivated, I of course resented baseless the accusation, but the point is that at the end of the day, Uber doesn't care about your side of the story. These f'in PAX will make up any kind of story if they think it will get them a free ride. I suspect in my case it was a PAX who paid $60 for a 30 mile ride due to a surge (!).


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

kevink said:


> Agreed. I believe the app will show you their final destination even on cancelled trips. If it's their home, lawyer up, have them draft charges, and then the local sheriff will drop the papers on them.
> 
> I had someone accuse me of saying something racially insensitive. While I didn't get deactivated, I of course resented baseless the accusation, but the point is that at the end of the day, Uber doesn't care about your side of the story. These f'in PAX will make up any kind of story if they think it will get them a free ride. I suspect in my case it was a PAX who paid $60 for a 30 mile ride due to a surge (!).


It's insane that not only are drivers accused of doing things that didn't happen, but we're PUNISHED for said [false] accusations and we don't have our "partners"' support after being accused. And then our earnings are effected negatively due to the false accusations. And passengers who make these false claims don't even get deactivated, after it's proven that they have lied about something just to get a free ride. I mean, how does this continue to happen without Uber and/or the lying pax being severely punished? It's outrageous!

In no other industry or organization would this issue be allowed to continue. I can't believe Uber hasn't been burned to the ground by someone they ****ed over - mark my words: they are going to piss off the wrong psychopath driver who will not take their shenanigans lying down. I'm surprised nothing crazy has occurred so far, or maybe it has an Uber has covered it up like they've covered up so many other things.

On an entirely different note, $60 to be driven 30 miles is nothing! If that person was taking a shitty, dirt-encrusted, smelly taxi, the 30 mile trip would have been $140, not including tip. A 15 mile taxi ride from Hollywood to LAX is at least $65, & at least $80 or $85 with tip. I'm curious to know what the age of that passenger was who had the nerve to complain about being driven 30 miles for 60 bucks. What is wrong with these idiotic pax? Geesh.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Crystal morgan 
So, are you single?


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

I keep my eyes on the road. I focus on getting pax safely to their destination and get PAID.

Do you really want to pursue a court action? Then this isn’t for you. At least stick to day shift .


----------



## MaxlifeLA (Sep 6, 2016)

Hans GrUber said:


> If I were you, I would take that cam and start webcamming. Leave uber in your rear view. You're better than this.


Myfreecams and chaturbate, waaaaay better than rideshare.


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

I have had many mishaps with passengers During my 18 month as a driver an had to swallow my pride many a times. So now I’m very picky who I pick up and where I pick up. This is something you will be gain with experience. One thing I’ve learned don’t try to impress the rideshare companies only thing you will get is frustration.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Crystal morgan said:


> I have been suspended for 48 hours due to an angry customer accusing me of drinking and driving, taking cash and being on drugs. They said all this because I kicked them out of my vehicle for trying to have oral sex in my car, they said it was a natural beautiful thing and I was rude for not letting them show their love. The woman then started screaming at me saying they were going to get me fired. Two bystanders heard this as they we getting out of my car, I got their phone numbers to back me up for this nonsense and uber still has me blocked. This is my full time job, how I pay my bills. I am out about 400$ because of this lie and uber has done nothing to help me. I've called numerous times and written them as well. All uber had to do was contact these 2 people and any other passenger from that night to see that the allegation was a lie. The drive was done at 1:19 am on a Friday and the passengers were picked up from a bar. I've got an amazing rating and great reviews yet uber still has me on a lock. This could have been resolved in a couple of hours, yet they don't seem to care about me. I'm out money because of this and it sucks to know the company you work for and promote doesn't seem to care about you. I don't know what to do, I'm just so scared I will be late on my bills. This is stressful and I'm just sad about the whole thing.


Sorry about all this. Driven off and on for 4 yrs. This past spring someone accused me of driving under the influence. Basically 0 history, 20 fares that day, tips, many 5 stars and still took the geniuses 3 days to figure out it was BS! Consequences to passenger? Probably 0 and sure they got there fare credited for my trouble. That's why based on system would never recommend this to any one full time. Next week it will be app issues, get in accident and no life line what so ever. Pretty much always operating on the edge. Oh that's right, the new rating crap will bail us out!


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Yup I echo what others have said. Get you a full time job that is not ride share, whether it may be delivering pizzas or waiting tables or something better and you can still drive ride share on the side to supplement if you need to.

As for what happened, when stuff goes down in your car and you kick them out. 1* them, report it immediately. Good job getting witness statements. Uber may and probably didn't do anything with those but are helpful if any legal action comes up whether initiated by you or the other party. I might also have made a police report just so they have something on record, even though you don't have their full name(s). You already know about the camera so you will have for next time. Be sure to get signage as well stating that recording is in progress as you live in a two party consent state.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Keep us updated what happens!


----------



## great bambino (Jun 29, 2017)

buy a gun for next time say self defesne


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Don't let this slide. Justice must be served. Hire a lawyer and sue the crap out of those passengers!

When you win tell them justice is a beautiful thing!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Was she hot?



Crystal morgan said:


> So uber just sent me this... after 48 hours of hell and no help they think it is ok to just unblock me without even contacting me about this matter. My rating was marked down and I'm out $400 but that's it? That's so wrong. I'm so upset and feel so mad they don't care


Unfortunately, yes that's it. Users policy on a complaint like this is 48 hours to "investigate" then reactivate. 3 complaints and your done. They play the odds, undortunfortunately innocent people get shafted and others who may be guilty get to keep driving.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Was she hot?
> 
> Unfortunately, yes that's it. Users policy on a complaint like this is 48 hours to "investigate" then reactivate. 3 complaints and your done. They play the odds, undortunfortunately innocent people get shafted and others who may be guilty get to keep driving.


What is your source on this info?


----------



## midtownhm (Apr 17, 2016)

Crystal morgan said:


> I'm just wanting the money Im out, and a sincere phone call from uber. This is not fair and I deserve better.


Come on, if u r working Friday 1 am picking up from a bar...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> What is your source on this info?


I've read it several places. I don't have a site for you though.

The tnc law in Florida specifically outlines how they will handle these accusations, which, was modeled after Ubers already standing policy.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Crystal morgan said:


> I didn't have one, but I ordered a cam last night. I will not let this happen to me again, just think uber should have let me work or reimburse me considering I have done nothing wrong. The fact I have 2 witnesses along with every other ride that night is not right


If they get a report for somebody driving drunk, they HAVE to act. If you have immediately went into a hub office, they would have reactivated you. Or, ask a policeman to do a blood alcohol test on you.

Anytime pax from bar croud gets in my car, I ALWAYS wait 30 seconds to swipe start. So if I detect attitude, I pull over and I throw them out immediately. I had to do this twice Wednesday night.


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

This is why you don't do Uber as your full time job!


----------



## Buckles0416 (Nov 24, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Get set up with Lyft, maybe Amazon, so you have some backup should you be shut down by any of the services again.
> 
> Doesn't help with this instance but may in the future.


Amazon?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Buckles0416 said:


> Amazon?


Flex or another package delivery app


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

NUBER-LE said:


> Always report stuff like this to uber first. If you do, their claim would be ignored.


Wrong!!! Don't pass bad info!!! In most states UBER WILL AUTOMATICALLY SUSPEND ANY AND ALL ACCOUNTS WHEN ACCUSED OF THESE THINGS! As drivers we have zero recourse. I had the same thing happen to me but the difference is I did report them immediately and uber found them to me to not be credible. I was back on in 36 hours versus the 48. Only other way to get back on earlier that I've heard is go to uber green light hub first chance if they are open. Passengers have us by the balls


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Crystal morgan said:


> I have been suspended for 48 hours due to an angry customer accusing me of drinking and driving, taking cash and being on drugs. They said all this because I kicked them out of my vehicle for trying to have oral sex in my car, they said it was a natural beautiful thing and I was rude for not letting them show their love. The woman then started screaming at me saying they were going to get me fired. Two bystanders heard this as they we getting out of my car, I got their phone numbers to back me up for this nonsense and uber still has me blocked. This is my full time job, how I pay my bills. I am out about 400$ because of this lie and uber has done nothing to help me. I've called numerous times and written them as well. All uber had to do was contact these 2 people and any other passenger from that night to see that the allegation was a lie. The drive was done at 1:19 am on a Friday and the passengers were picked up from a bar. I've got an amazing rating and great reviews yet uber still has me on a lock. This could have been resolved in a couple of hours, yet they don't seem to care about me. I'm out money because of this and it sucks to know the company you work for and promote doesn't seem to care about you. I don't know what to do, I'm just so scared I will be late on my bills. This is stressful and I'm just sad about the whole thing.


Welcome to the wait list club. Where you are guilty without a way to prove your innocence.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Julescase said:


> [QUOTE="Ribak, post: 3287514, member: 112748"*]. The oral of this story *is that UBER was *blowing you *off because you did not allow the pax to reach complete satisfaction. Had you been more considerate towards the pax, you would most likely have received a large tip.
> 
> "The oral of this story....."
> 
> ...


I think you missed the best part of this. "The oral of of this story . . . blowing you. . ."

I laughed my arse off.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Crystal morgan said:


> I have been suspended for 48 hours due to an angry customer accusing me of drinking and driving, taking cash and being on drugs. They said all this because I kicked them out of my vehicle for trying to have oral sex in my car, they said it was a natural beautiful thing and I was rude for not letting them show their love. The woman then started screaming at me saying they were going to get me fired. Two bystanders heard this as they we getting out of my car, I got their phone numbers to back me up for this nonsense and uber still has me blocked. This is my full time job, how I pay my bills. I am out about 400$ because of this lie and uber has done nothing to help me. I've called numerous times and written them as well. All uber had to do was contact these 2 people and any other passenger from that night to see that the allegation was a lie. The drive was done at 1:19 am on a Friday and the passengers were picked up from a bar. I've got an amazing rating and great reviews yet uber still has me on a lock. This could have been resolved in a couple of hours, yet they don't seem to care about me. I'm out money because of this and it sucks to know the company you work for and promote doesn't seem to care about you. I don't know what to do, I'm just so scared I will be late on my bills. This is stressful and I'm just sad about the whole thing.


GET A DASH-CAM!!


----------



## ctuber (Feb 2, 2015)

Crystal morgan PLEASE do not let this go! You need to contact an attorney, consultations are free. You were FORCED to endure lewd sexual activity in YOUR workplace and when you stood up to put an end to it, the perpetrators threatened you, defamed you verbally and electronically spread a libelous report about you to Uber who then deactivated you without merit.

You have witnesses to back your claim. You will win a big fat settlement and rightfully so and you will never need to endure the filth that Uber drivers are exposed to again.

Seriously consider action!


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

driverdoug said:


> I keep my eyes on the road. I focus on getting pax safely to their destination and get PAID.
> 
> Do you really want to pursue a court action? Then this isn't for you. At least stick to day shift .


Every driver should be either be pursuing a court action or planning to pursue a court action. Uber violated the contract terms with the introduction of the upfront pricing scam earlier this year. The TOS was not updated until June. This is clear cut.

In addition to the upfront, In my personal case, I will also be suing for false advertising, minimum wage (after expenses) and overtime. If Uber tries to settle with me I won't accept. I will just present the facts and the courts can decide what to do.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Crystal morgan said:


> I have been suspended for 48 hours due to an angry customer accusing me of drinking and driving, taking cash and being on drugs. They said all this because I kicked them out of my vehicle for trying to have oral sex in my car, they said it was a natural beautiful thing and I was rude for not letting them show their love. The woman then started screaming at me saying they were going to get me fired. Two bystanders heard this as they we getting out of my car, I got their phone numbers to back me up for this nonsense and uber still has me blocked. This is my full time job, how I pay my bills. I am out about 400$ because of this lie and uber has done nothing to help me. I've called numerous times and written them as well. All uber had to do was contact these 2 people and any other passenger from that night to see that the allegation was a lie. The drive was done at 1:19 am on a Friday and the passengers were picked up from a bar. I've got an amazing rating and great reviews yet uber still has me on a lock. This could have been resolved in a couple of hours, yet they don't seem to care about me. I'm out money because of this and it sucks to know the company you work for and promote doesn't seem to care about you. I don't know what to do, I'm just so scared I will be late on my bills. This is stressful and I'm just sad about the whole thing.


And it would never had happened if you had a dash cam.


----------



## Shineyraven766 (Nov 27, 2017)

Crystal morgan said:


> I have been suspended for 48 hours due to an angry customer accusing me of drinking and driving, taking cash and being on drugs. They said all this because I kicked them out of my vehicle for trying to have oral sex in my car, they said it was a natural beautiful thing and I was rude for not letting them show their love. The woman then started screaming at me saying they were going to get me fired. Two bystanders heard this as they we getting out of my car, I got their phone numbers to back me up for this nonsense and uber still has me blocked. This is my full time job, how I pay my bills. I am out about 400$ because of this lie and uber has done nothing to help me. I've called numerous times and written them as well. All uber had to do was contact these 2 people and any other passenger from that night to see that the allegation was a lie. The drive was done at 1:19 am on a Friday and the passengers were picked up from a bar. I've got an amazing rating and great reviews yet uber still has me on a lock. This could have been resolved in a couple of hours, yet they don't seem to care about me. I'm out money because of this and it sucks to know the company you work for and promote doesn't seem to care about you. I don't know what to do, I'm just so scared I will be late on my bills. This is stressful and I'm just sad about the whole thing.





Crystal morgan said:


> I have been suspended for 48 hours due to an angry customer accusing me of drinking and driving, taking cash and being on drugs. They said all this because I kicked them out of my vehicle for trying to have oral sex in my car, they said it was a natural beautiful thing and I was rude for not letting them show their love. The woman then started screaming at me saying they were going to get me fired. Two bystanders heard this as they we getting out of my car, I got their phone numbers to back me up for this nonsense and uber still has me blocked. This is my full time job, how I pay my bills. I am out about 400$ because of this lie and uber has done nothing to help me. I've called numerous times and written them as well. All uber had to do was contact these 2 people and any other passenger from that night to see that the allegation was a lie. The drive was done at 1:19 am on a Friday and the passengers were picked up from a bar. I've got an amazing rating and great reviews yet uber still has me on a lock. This could have been resolved in a couple of hours, yet they don't seem to care about me. I'm out money because of this and it sucks to know the company you work for and promote doesn't seem to care about you. I don't know what to do, I'm just so scared I will be late on my bills. This is stressful and I'm just sad about the whole thing.


Sorry this happened to you. People are so shitty!


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Haha you idiot . Why did u kick them out


----------



## UbermanSydney (Dec 5, 2017)

Crystal morgan said:


> I have been suspended for 48 hours due to an angry customer accusing me of drinking and driving, taking cash and being on drugs. They said all this because I kicked them out of my vehicle for trying to have oral sex in my car, they said it was a natural beautiful thing and I was rude for not letting them show their love. The woman then started screaming at me saying they were going to get me fired. Two bystanders heard this as they we getting out of my car, I got their phone numbers to back me up for this nonsense and uber still has me blocked. This is my full time job, how I pay my bills. I am out about 400$ because of this lie and uber has done nothing to help me. I've called numerous times and written them as well. All uber had to do was contact these 2 people and any other passenger from that night to see that the allegation was a lie. The drive was done at 1:19 am on a Friday and the passengers were picked up from a bar. I've got an amazing rating and great reviews yet uber still has me on a lock. This could have been resolved in a couple of hours, yet they don't seem to care about me. I'm out money because of this and it sucks to know the company you work for and promote doesn't seem to care about you. I don't know what to do, I'm just so scared I will be late on my bills. This is stressful and I'm just sad about the whole thing.


Hey, could be worse. Your account could have been permanently deactivated without them telling you why, while it's your only source of income...man.

That would just flat out suck.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Crystal morgan said:


> I have been suspended for 48 hours due to an angry customer accusing me of drinking and driving, taking cash and being on drugs. They said all this because I kicked them out of my vehicle for trying to have oral sex in my car, they said it was a natural beautiful thing and I was rude for not letting them show their love. The woman then started screaming at me saying they were going to get me fired. Two bystanders heard this as they we getting out of my car, I got their phone numbers to back me up for this nonsense and uber still has me blocked. This is my full time job, how I pay my bills. I am out about 400$ because of this lie and uber has done nothing to help me. I've called numerous times and written them as well. All uber had to do was contact these 2 people and any other passenger from that night to see that the allegation was a lie. The drive was done at 1:19 am on a Friday and the passengers were picked up from a bar. I've got an amazing rating and great reviews yet uber still has me on a lock. This could have been resolved in a couple of hours, yet they don't seem to care about me. I'm out money because of this and it sucks to know the company you work for and promote doesn't seem to care about you. I don't know what to do, I'm just so scared I will be late on my bills. This is stressful and I'm just sad about the whole thing.


The wonderful world of Uber!


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Next time jump in the back seat and see if you can't help them out you might get a tip.

You must just be offended by oral sex is that why your husband divorced you?


----------

